# Docstation für macbook und pc



## mehmetur (25. Mai 2018)

*Docstation für macbook und pc*

Servus Leute, habe ein Problem und zwar ich hab einen 144hz wqhd Monitor von Asus dies hat leider nur ein Displayport Eingang + usb . 
Gibt es vielleicht einen Dockingstation wo man mit Tastatur + maus fahren könnte + Display Port und von da aus mac ODER mein standpc versorgen kann?

Würde am liebsten wenn ich nicht zocke nur mit mac surfen oder YouTube oder sonst etwas mach und restliche Zeit dann mit pc spielen kann ohne das ich etwas umstecken müsste .

Danke im voraus ich hoffe irgendwer hat ne Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen könnte .


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Liste mal bitte die Hardware auf.


Mit einem KVM-Switch müßte das gehen, ob da aber Ligthning oder Thunderbolt und USB anschließbar sind ist fraglich.
Alles, was ich gefunden habe geht in die hunderte Euros:
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: KVM Thunderbolt.


----------



## mehmetur (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

monitor habe ich Asus Swift PG278Q im pc habe ich einen 1080 GTX verbaut und einen macbook pro 2017.


----------



## fotoman (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alles, was ich gefunden habe geht in die hunderte Euros:


Billiger wird es nur, wenn man auf die reinen Home.-Basics ausweicht (also HDMI mit FullHD bei 60 Hz und USB). wqhd und 144 Hz ist für Kunden, die einen KVM suchen, noch exotischer wie Thunderbolt und 2-4 zu schaltende Monitore.

Die beiden verlinkten KVMs sind hier ungeeignet, die haben kein DP. Ein DP-> Thundebolt Konverter dürfte noch exotischer sein wie eine Dockingstation mit TB->DP) für den Mac, wenn der keine vernünftigen Schnittstellen mehr bietet.

Ich würde mal bei ATEN auf der Websetie suchen, was es dort für exakt die Anforderung gibt. Ob ein normaler 4K 60 Hz DP Switch dann auch wqhd mit 144Hz kann müsste man halt ausrechnen oder beim Hersteller anfragen.

Ich habe hier seit Jahren einen Aten KVM (aber noch mit Dual Link DVI)  stehen, an dem der PC direkt und der Laptop mittels Apple DP->DualLink  DVI Adapter am WQHD-Monitor hängt. ABER: ich habe keine Spielemonitor mit 20 GHz  Wiederholrate sonder was zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Der Mac bietet doch eine vernünftige Schnittstelle, der USB-C kann doch alles.
Ein Kabel USB-C auf DP kostet ~15€.


Problem seh ich im 144Hz KVM-Switch.
Was ist das für ein Monitor der nur einen Eingang hat?


----------



## mehmetur (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

pfffff  hier mal mein Monitor.


ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Also ich ungern soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen wenn ich schon seh 500 euro .  Gibt es den keine einfacheren Lösungen ? Ich würde gern aufm Pc ohne herum zustecken mind die 144 hz haben.


----------



## fotoman (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Nein, die gibt es nicht. Je höher die Datenrate/Auflösung, die so ein KVM zuverlässig bearbeiten soll, um so teurer wird es. Wqhd und 144 Hz sind halt recht spezielle Anforderungen (genauso, wie es immer noch 4K mit 60 Hz wären).

Aber natürlich kannst Du auch bei Aliexcpress nach einem China-Nachbau suchen. Mit sehr viel Glück arbeitet der dann auch ein paar Tage zuverlässig.

Meine Vermutung (ohne nachzurechnen oder gar die Doku der Hersteller zu befragen) ist,, dass ein DP-Switch für 4K bei 60 Hz auch für Wqhd mit 144 Hz reichen müsste, da beiden DP 1.2 ist.

Das wäre dann z.B. ein
ATEN CS1922 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst natürlich auch nur den PC an den Monitor anschließen, den Mac parallel anschalten und per VNC (oder was es da bei Mac noch so alles geben mag) auf den Mac-Desktop zugreifen. Das kostet nichts außer einer brauchbaren Netzwerkanbindung für beide Geräte und, je nach persönlicher Einstellung, Deine Nerven.

Den Rest verkneife ich mir lieber (was kostet der Macbook Pro, was Dein PC, was ist Dir der Komfort eines einfachen Umschaltens wert, wie lange halten die Ports das Umstecken aus usw.).



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Mac bietet doch eine vernünftige Schnittstelle, der USB-C kann doch alles.
> Ein Kabel USB-C auf DP kostet ~15€.


Da mich ein Mac nicht interessiert war ich zu faul nach den Specs  zu suchen. Irgendwie muss man halt alle anzuschließenden Geräte auf DP  bekommen.

Dazu sind dann natürlich auch noch Maus und Tastatur von USB auf TB zu bekommen. Auch kein Problem, es wird wohl auch TB Dockingstationen geben, aber die kostet mit Sicherheit mehr wie 15 €. Will man am Ende sogar einen aufgeräumten Schreibtisch, muss man eine entsprechende Dockingstation suchen, die DP+USB kann  UND den Macbook Pro gleichzeitig auch noch mit genügend Strom versorgt. Alles unter der Annahme, dass am Macbook Pro mind. ein TB Port das alles zusammen unterstützt. Bei Windows-Laptops ist das nicht immer der Fall.



Abductee schrieb:


> Problem seh ich im 144Hz KVM-Switch.
> Was ist das für ein Monitor der nur einen Eingang hat?


Was nützen  einem mehrere Eingänge, wenn man die dann nicht mit einem  einzigen Tastendruck umschalten kann? Bei meinem Dell U2711 muss ich  dazu tief ins Menü, was mir schon nach zwei Tagen viel zu lästig war  Beim HP Z27i auf der Arbeit habe ich das ein paar Monate durchgehalten  bis mein Chef eingesehen hat, dass er das Geld für einen KVM ausgeben  sollte.

Außerdem bleibt ohne KVM im Monitor das Problem der Umschaltung von Tastatur/Maus. Billige USB-Umschalter für ein paar Euro taugen nichts und zwei Tastaturen auf dem Schreibtisch finde ich auch nicht prickelnd.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*



fotoman schrieb:


> Dazu sind dann natürlich auch noch Maus und Tastatur von USB auf TB zu bekommen. Auch kein Problem, es wird wohl auch TB Dockingstationen geben, aber die kostet mit Sicherheit mehr wie 15 €. Will man am Ende sogar einen aufgeräumten Schreibtisch, muss man eine entsprechende Dockingstation suchen, die DP+USB kann  UND den Macbook Pro gleichzeitig auch noch mit genügend Strom versorgt. Alles unter der Annahme, dass am Macbook Pro mind. ein TB Port das alles zusammen unterstützt. Bei Windows-Laptops ist das nicht immer der Fall.



So ein kleines Dock kostet nicht mehr wie die properitären Dockingstation bei HP/Lenovo, mit dem großen Unterschied das die USB-C Docks Herstellerübergreifend funktionieren.
 Laden können die das Notebook auch zugleich.
Sehr geil find ich die Monitore mit USB-C und LAN+USB-Hub auf der Rückseite.



fotoman schrieb:


> Was nützen  einem mehrere Eingänge, wenn man die dann nicht mit einem  einzigen Tastendruck umschalten kann? Bei meinem Dell U2711 muss ich  dazu tief ins Menü, was mir schon nach zwei Tagen viel zu lästig war  Beim HP Z27i auf der Arbeit habe ich das ein paar Monate durchgehalten  bis mein Chef eingesehen hat, dass er das Geld für einen KVM ausgeben  sollte.
> 
> Außerdem bleibt ohne KVM im Monitor das Problem der Umschaltung von Tastatur/Maus. Billige USB-Umschalter für ein paar Euro taugen nichts und zwei Tastaturen auf dem Schreibtisch finde ich auch nicht prickelnd.



Viele Monitore können den Eingang mit einem Tastendruck umschalten, das Problem mit der USB-Tastatur/Maus bleibt aber da hast du Recht.
Wär halt eine billige/lästige Alternative zu einem 200-300€ KVM-Switch.

Man könnte noch eine Fernwartungsoption testen wie stabil/flüssig das läuft.
Also vom Windows-PC auf den Mac zugreifen.


----------



## mehmetur (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Welcher kvm switch könnte das den bewerkstelligen ? per Knopfdruck wäre natürlich Pflicht  also 300 euro würden schon gehen aber ich will definitiv nicht 500 zahlen


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

LINDY 39304 Moderner DisplayPort 4K Desktop KVM und USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Laut Hersteller kann er DP 1.2, ich würd ihn mir aber erst mal ohne Zubehör fürs MacBook kaufen und ausprobieren ob das wirklich funktioniert.

Fürs MacBook brauchst du dann noch so was:
Benfei Adapterkabel, USB Typ C zu DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Inateck USB-C auf DisplayPort Kabel 1,8 m, USB-C zu DP: Amazon.de: Elektronik
CHOETECH USB C auf DisplayPort Kabel, 1.2m USB 3.1 Typ: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder du sagst du willst ein Dock was mehr kann außer Video:
Satechi Typ C Multimedia Adapter mit 4K HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01FQO79K8...&pd_rd_r=e86ea8f3-61d3-11e8-a96a-15727688d0c6


----------



## fotoman (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation fÃ¼r macbook und pc*



mehmetur schrieb:


> Welcher kvm switch könnte das den bewerkstelligen ? per Knopfdruck wäre natürlich Pflicht  also 300 euro würden schon gehen aber ich will definitiv nicht 500 zahlen


Als KVM würde fast blind genau den kaufen, den ich oben verlinkt habe. Ob Lindy genauso gut/zuverlässig ist, weiss ich nciht aus eigener Erfahrung. Aten KVMs habe ich schon in diversen Generationen genutzt, bisher allerdings noch keine mit DP 1.2. 

Der Aten würde dann auch gleich noch USB3 switchen, wenn man es denn benötigt, der Lindy kann nur USB2.

Ein Kabel, das nur TB->DP umsetzt, halte ich hier für recht sinnfrei, falls man nicht zwingend Tastatur und Maus trennen möchte.

Wobei ich eher dieses Dock nehmen würde
VAVA USB C Adapter 8-in-1 Type-C Hub mit 4K HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Der scheint das selbe zu können wie der Satechi, kostete aber nur die Hälfte.



Abductee schrieb:


> So ein kleines Dock kostet nicht mehr wie die  properitären Dockingstation bei HP/Lenovo, mit dem großen Unterschied  das die USB-C Docks Herstellerübergreifend funktionieren.


Laut  einer der letzten C'ts dürftest Du mittlerweile Recht haben. zumindest, so lange es  sich bei der Ladefunktion nicht um herstellerspezifische Sonderlösungen  handelt.



Abductee schrieb:


> Laden können die das Notebook  auch zugleich.


Auch hier mag das wieder für den Mac und die  allerneuesten Windows Laptops gelten. Es gibt aber noch genügend Laptops mit USB-C, die  nur das eine oder das andere je Port können.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation fÃ¼r macbook und pc*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ein Kabel, das nur TB->DP umsetzt, halte ich hier für recht sinnfrei, falls man nicht zwingend Tastatur und Maus trennen möchte.
> 
> Wobei ich eher dieses Dock nehmen würde
> VAVA USB C Adapter 8-in-1 Type-C Hub mit 4K HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> Der scheint das selbe zu können wie der Satechi, kostete aber nur die Hälfte.



Ich hab den Adapter rausgesucht weil der einen miniDP hat.
Bei miniDP auf DP kann nicht viel passieren, bei deinem Adapter muss man von HDMI auf DP adaptieren.


----------



## mehmetur (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Fürs Laden könnte ich ja trotzdem das Originale Netzteil verwenden mir geht es eigentlich darum das ich nichts rumstecken.  Ich brauch keine Minidocks ich habe bereits eines wo ich hdmi usb und co rein fahren kann einzige was ich dann brauch ist Displayport to usb-c.

Und bei Lindy benötige ich ja dann eigendlich auch ein usb-c to usb-B damit die Tastatur und Maus auf beiden Geräten Funktionieren würden/können?


----------



## Abductee (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Ja du brauchst noch einen USB-C Adapter für Tastatur und Maus.
AUKEY USB C Adapter auf USB 3.0 A mit OTG fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## mehmetur (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ja du brauchst noch einen USB-C Adapter für Tastatur und Maus.
> AUKEY USB C Adapter auf USB 3.0 A mit OTG fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Ich muss ja Tastatur an der KVM stecken oder nicht ? ich brauch ja dann eher sowas . ??

Cable Matters(R) USB 3.1 Type C auf Type B Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Damit die USB Ports ja versorgt sind. Und zwar 2 Stück eins für pc und eins für mac


----------



## Abductee (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Ich dachte das USB-B Kabel ist im Lieferumfang dabei, da wär der kurze Adapter billiger gekommen.
Aber der KVM-Switch kommt ja ohne 
Ja da würd ich dein vorgeschlagenes Kabel nehmen.

Test aber zuerst ob der Switch wirklich die Auflösung mit 144Hz packt.


----------



## mehmetur (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Docstation für macbook und pc*

Na dann bestell ich es mal ich werde aufjedenfall von meinen Erfahrungen hier nochmal berichten danke für die Hilfen.


----------

